# My Diamond Dove may have PMV



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yesterday "Baby" the youngest of the other siblings from different clutches, was doing fine until the bug man left. I thought that the symptoms that she was going through was from what the bug man sprayed in my apartment. But when I saw some of the illnesses that were posted. I looks like she may have PMV. She holds her head back and sometimes it is twisted. She flutters and it looks like she is doing the backward flip. I have to catch her and I tried to give her baby bird food, I made a hospital cage up for her and then I saw something about giving something sweet to eat like honey, but I didn't have honey and I hope I am not poisoning her, but all I had that was sweet was chocolate syrup for ice cream and butterscotch syrup for ice cream. What I did was water the chocolate syrup down with water and it seemed not to fight as much because it liked it. I definately do not want to spoil her with it though. She will be looking for it all the time. Am I doing right? It was the only thing I had that was sweet besides butterscotch. 

Please contact me as soon as possible,

Thank you,

Vickie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Chocolate is toxic to pigeons and doves, just as it is for dogs.


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*What can I give her*

Is butterscotch syrup toxic to Diamond Doves? I have another question to ask. Will strained vegetables be good to give "Baby" to give her more nurishment? I thought I would ask, because when her brother was alive, the parents rejected him and I had to feed it strained green beans and strained green peas. Would strained baby food fruits work as well, and what kind. I am on Foodstamps and I can get that on my Foodstamps. I just wanted to know. Please contact me as soon as possible. I hope she will still be alive when I get home from school. I go to college and I had to go in today for tutoring for my math. I had to leave her for a couple of hours. I did make sure that she was placed in a hospital cage with a lamp with a energy saving light bulb so that she could stay warm and I don't roast her. I also made sure that I made up some butterscotch and water so she would have some energy. I will make sure I get some honey to give her. because honey is so thick I may have to water it down a bit. Any thing else I need to do for her to keep her warm and happy. I need to know please, I had her from the beginning saw her parents feed and take care of her. I saw her take her first maiden flight in my bedroom at 10 days old. I am like a Grandmama to this dove. Please contact me as soon as possible and could Terry Whately contact me as well. She will remember me from the pigeon that I rescued with a splayed leg. Her name was Sweetie she died from being eggbound. Please contact me as soon as possible.  

Thank you,

Victoria Bushaw-Boichot


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

Boichot1956 said:


> Is butterscotch syrup toxic to Diamond Doves? I have another question to ask. Will strained vegetables be good to give "Baby" to give her more nurishment? I thought I would ask, because when her brother was alive, the parents rejected him and I had to feed it strained green beans and strained green peas. Would strained baby food fruits work as well, and what kind. I am on Foodstamps and I can get that on my Foodstamps. I just wanted to know. Please contact me as soon as possible. I hope she will still be alive when I get home from school. I go to college and I had to go in today for tutoring for my math. I had to leave her for a couple of hours. I did make sure that she was placed in a hospital cage with a lamp with a energy saving light bulb so that she could stay warm and I don't roast her. I also made sure that I made up some butterscotch and water so she would have some energy. I will make sure I get some honey to give her. because honey is so thick I may have to water it down a bit. Any thing else I need to do for her to keep her warm and happy. I need to know please, I had her from the beginning saw her parents feed and take care of her. I saw her take her first maiden flight in my bedroom at 10 days old. I am like a Grandmama to this dove. Please contact me as soon as possible and could Terry Whately contact me as well. She will remember me from the pigeon that I rescued with a splayed leg. Her name was Sweetie she died from being eggbound. Please contact me as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Victoria Bushaw-Boichot


The life of a rose seems simple, but it really isn't so,
I look at this wonder flower, and wonder how it grows,
I watched it grow from a rosebud to a beautiful, full grown bloom,
And watched it spread its petals apart, to prepare for its dreadful doom.
As the pedals began to fall, I heard a rosebud say,
Why does this have to be, Why do you have to go?
The dying rose looked up and said "It's time for me to go"
As I watched the last pedal fall, I wondered greatly about it,
And as I begin to walk away, I begin to cry.
The life of a rose seems simple, but it really isn't so,
As the dying rose had said it's time for me to go.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you had someone spraying your apartment with some kind of insecticide and the dove was there at the time then it is extremely possible that the spray/fumes would be poisonous to it. There are warnings about using even ordinary household sprays and other products near birds all over the internet. Unless the dove was exposed to other pigeons/doves with PMV then that illness would be very unlikely. Some chemicals can cause seizures which _may_ be a little like PMV symptoms. A small pot of liquid from mixing a tablespoon of honey into a liter of water is OK for a pigeon or dove. Like pigeons and ringnecks and many other doves, these doves are still seed eaters by nature.

If you want to contact Terry, send her a private message.


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*I like to thank you*

Thank you very much for helping me, I was going out of my mind. Yes, the bug man did come over to spray the apartment. It was the manager of the apartment's complex that called the bug man. This was the third time this six weeks. He doesn't usually come this often and he is usually careful. I usually tell him that I have birds, and when I am at home I usually watch where he sprays. Because of the birds, I usually only allow him to spray around the sink, stove, and refridgerator. He even sprayed the bathroom. They always have the bug man come on the days I go to school so I do leave a message on my door. This is the first time it happened that one of my Diamond Doves had seizures. I was afraid for her. I also made sure that she had some food in a little bowl just in case she felt like eating on her own. The strangest think was I didn't have any bugs. I never sprayed anything in my apartment because I didn't want to hurt my birds. I have four parakeets, one female zebra finch, five diamond doves, and a cockatiel named Jazz. They are like my children and I love each and every one of them. They are all spoiled rotten. They usually are happy when I come home and they sing to me when I come through the door. I love my babies very much and I do anything I can to keep them safe. When the mother and father would reject a couple of babies, I would try to be a foster parent and I would put a little five inch stuffed toy in an incubated area and I would take and hand feed that little tiny one inch baby with a baby bird feeder which looked like one of the shringes they use for giving shots but bigger. I would put a table lamp with a flexible neck and have a sixty watt bulb so that the baby would be nice and warm. It would take two to three hours for each feeding because they would be weak and it would take a little longer to feed the babies. But I did it to see if they would survive. I did have one that survived until the ninth day and because it was hot outside that it would be safe enough to take it to a jazz fest. There was a lady towards the end of the second day of the jazz fest that said she would watch the baby bird and my cockatiel "Jazz" while I went to the restroom, but when I got back, I became very upset because she took liberties and fed the diamond dove baby wrong and it died when I got home with it. It didn't make it to be ten days old. "Baby" is the surviving sister of this baby. She knew that I was trying to help her. I hope that she will be okay, I love that little girl, she is the sweetest of all the diamond doves. I love all my birds. What shall I write when I have to tell the bug man I am at school so that he will be more careful?

Thank you for helping me,
I will let you know what happens with her.

Have a nice day


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*She seems to be more quieter now less seizures*

She seems to be a little bit better now. She is having less seizures. I am still worried for her though. Hopefully, this will not permenately disable her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Boichot1956 said:


> Is butterscotch syrup toxic to Diamond Doves? I have another question to ask. Will strained vegetables be good to give "Baby" to give her more nurishment? I thought I would ask, because when her brother was alive, the parents rejected him and I had to feed it strained green beans and strained green peas. Would strained baby food fruits work as well, and what kind. I am on Foodstamps and I can get that on my Foodstamps. I just wanted to know. Please contact me as soon as possible. I hope she will still be alive when I get home from school. I go to college and I had to go in today for tutoring for my math. I had to leave her for a couple of hours. I did make sure that she was placed in a hospital cage with a lamp with a energy saving light bulb so that she could stay warm and I don't roast her. I also made sure that I made up some butterscotch and water so she would have some energy. I will make sure I get some honey to give her. because honey is so thick I may have to water it down a bit. Any thing else I need to do for her to keep her warm and happy. I need to know please, I had her from the beginning saw her parents feed and take care of her. I saw her take her first maiden flight in my bedroom at 10 days old. I am like a Grandmama to this dove. Please contact me as soon as possible and could Terry Whately contact me as well. She will remember me from the pigeon that I rescued with a splayed leg. Her name was Sweetie she died from being eggbound. Please contact me as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Victoria Bushaw-Boichot


um.. I would say no to the "butterscotch" it is artifical.... the baby peas would be fine and apple sauce for babies unsweetend... she will need more than that though in the long run if she does have PMV....she may just have neurological problems from the poison..sorry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I also doubt that she has PMV, if she hasn't been exposed to other birds. More than likely the poison that was sprayed. I wouldn't allow someone to come in and spray anything unless I was there.................even then.....Hope she is okay.


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*She is taking the honey deluted in water*

She is taking in more of the honey and water mixture. I am hoping that she will start eating he food soon. Is this going to last long? I know that the water itself is probably washing the poison out of her. She loves the honey mixture. I bought pure honey not the imitation, I wanted to give her the best. She isn't having as many seizures as she was. Is this going to be permanent? I am still going to keep her and take special care of her.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Another possibility if a pigeon/dove has some kind of seizures, is a vitamin deficiency. Certainly in pigeons, if they don't get the right kind of foods they can suffer from vitamin B deficiency which can affect the nervous system.

Things like wheat and other grains, green peas (as found in a pigeon feed), brown rice contain various B vitamins. If this is a possible cause, then a vitamin supplement for pigeons (or probably any bird) may help short term.


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*She seems to be getting a little more better*

I did try to give her some baby bird formula and that she didn't like very well. I went to KMart and got some strained green peas and I watered it down a little. She took that better. I also gave her some water and honey mixture and she took a few laps of that through a baby bird feeder. Today a few minutes ago she started to preen herself and tried to peck at some seed, but when she tried to get the other seed she had another seizure. She had a few when I was holding her in my hand feeding her. She seems to be improving a little. Am I doing everything right so far? I brought Jazz my cockatiel toward the cage and that is when she started to preen herself. Does seeing other birds help to give her more momentum, more encouragement to strive to live? I just wanted to know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How much food are you getting into her? How about water?


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*I do give her water*

I gave her today in baby bird formula about 2 to 4 cc and it took 2 to three hours to give her that at one setting, 2 cc of green peas which took an hour to give her, and I gave her water with honey in it to give her the strength. I give the water with honey as many times as I can get her to drink. I give it to her about every few minutes until she refuses then I try again about 1 to 2 hours later then give her all that she needs again. The thing is because diamond doves are no bigger than a parakeet full grown I can't give her the pigeon food because most of that food is too big for her to eat. She has to have finch food. I wish I could give her pigeon food to her but the things that she may need in it are too big for her to swallow.


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*She is better today*

She started to coo again and is beginning to eat a little more of her food. She is standing on her feet and preening herself. Should I keep here in the hospital cage a few more days or do I keep her in there longer. I still give her the water with honey mixture. I do observe her every few minutes when I am up so she does get the water she needs. Is the seizures going to be permanent? I hope not but if they are I can deal with it she is my baby in fact that is her name "Baby" She is beginning to eat on her own but still has bad seizures. Is there a special diet for bird who have seizures? I just wanted to know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would keep her there until she was again eating and drinking on her own for a while.


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*The bug man is coming back tomorrow*

The bug man is coming again tomorrow. He was just here not to long ago. I am worried about my birds. I do not want anything to happen to them. Baby is still having seizures. I am still worried about her. Is she going to be okay. One good thing is that I will be home tomorrow because today was my last day for school until jJanuary 3rd or 5th. Boy will the bug man be surprised:-D Isthere a special diet for birds that are going through seizures? If there is please let me know.

Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I have diamond doves and don't believe she has PMV. If anything I would say paratyphoid BUT I think it was the Bug Man. If whatever he is spraying gets in the food,grit or even the bottom of the cage it can seriously harm the bird. Diamond Doves are very easily upset by any change to there environment also. Put the birds in the bathroom and don't let him spray in there and keep them there while the Bug Man sprays and for a couple hours afterwards. Air out your apartment well before you put them back in. Can you post pics of the sick birds droppings ? 
Kurps


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think your birds are safe as long as they keep spraying. Anything like that even just in the air can affect them. So sad about your little bird.


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*She is drinking water from the shringe that I got for feeding baby diamond doves.*

I just put the shringe in and the she puts her beak into the hole of the shringe and she drinks the water eagerly. I gave her two three teaspoons of water today. Her dropings are a green color. It is not a grayish color like the other diamond doves. Her water still has a mixture of honey in it and it is the natural honey. I believe in getting what is best for my birds. I am still afraid to place any water in her hospital cage because she is still having seizures but she is eating on her own, but not as much as I like for her to eat. A little feeding dish has two tablespoons of finch and canary seed and it lasts for two days. Usually a diamond dove her size will eat that much in one day. She is eating though and cooing more.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Boichot1956 said:


> I just put the shringe in and the she puts her beak into the hole of the shringe and she drinks the water eagerly. I gave her two three teaspoons of water today. Her dropings are a green color. It is not a grayish color like the other diamond doves. Her water still has a mixture of honey in it and it is the natural honey. I believe in getting what is best for my birds. I am still afraid to place any water in her hospital cage because she is still having seizures but she is eating on her own, but not as much as I like for her to eat. A little feeding dish has two tablespoons of finch and canary seed and it lasts for two days. Usually a diamond dove her size will eat that much in one day. She is eating though and cooing more.


Can you get a feacal test done somewhere, it doesn't sound like PMV. If you get a fecal test you won't have to pay for a visit and they can prescribe or advise what meds to use for exactly what the dove has. Para isn't going to go away without help. If I medicate my doves I half strength it from pigeons, however I haven't had to give them anything potent. Maybe a bird rehab could help you. How did the doves and the Bug Man make out.
Kurps


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

*It went pretty well*

He actually loves my birds. I asked him if the insecticide he was using would hurt my birds and he said "No" that it was odorless and would not hurt the birds. He does that with our apartment complex because there are a lot of people in here that have pets. He tries very hard not to hurt our pets. He loves my birds. He greets them all the time when he comes by. The thing is that my other birds did not come down with it. I have four other diamond doves and they did not get it either. Both mom, pop and the two older siblings from two other clutches did not get it and either did my four parakeets, one society finch, and my cockatiel did not come down with what this little baby had. I wonder if it is catchy. There is another question that I have. I know that some animals do suffer from eptilepsi. Do birds get this disorder as well. She is eating, and acting normally when she does not go into seizures. It is when she gets stressed out that she go into a seizure. I tried to take her out of the hospital cage and place her on my bed but she starts going into seizures. I go to turn off the light when I go to bed and she has seizures. I turn the light back on and she calms down. What do I do I do not have a car to get to there. I have a moped scooter but the bird would freeze to death before I get her there.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

See if you can just take a fresh clean dropping to get tested. Maybe a bus ride. Call a rehab and see if they can help or point you in the right direction on where you could take it to get tested.I have never heard of a bird having epilepsy. Let your fingers do the walking on where to go. Good Luck.
Kurps


----------

